# How to live...



## seasuperchub84 (May 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Im not a normal poster, but I wanted to get everyone's input. 

Back in 2000 I was finding out slowly that I was gay....so I asked what everyone thought about it on a messageboard over at IGN Lifestyle...needless to say I got some pretty controversial responses.

So its 2009 and I thought I would ask a NEW controversial question. As some of you on here are, I am a gainer. Not only is it a sexual fetish, it is also part of my identity. In many ways I could not imagine myself smaller...

For the past 3 years I have found out I have elevated cholesterol and hypertension (high BP). My doctor that I work for is also my best friend. We are both gamers. We talk about everything, everything that is meaningful. As a friend and as my doctor she worries that I will do nothing but medications for this problem. 

My gaining or just being a big fat guy means ALOT to me. It is attached to my identity, it will never change. However, with diabetes at the door and other problems present, I wont ever change who I am.

The thing is...Im not willing to lose at all. Im 380-400 (i flucuate) and 5'6. I would be willing to modify my diet, but Im not sure what to do. I am positive no nutritionist will take my case. My friend does not know what to tell me....she is like...as your friend I can tell you to live life at the best way I can...but....as your doctor I can only tell you what science tells me to dictate.

Im just so confused....I dont want weight loss. I want weight maintenence and/or to gain. I would even just stick with maintenence. I feel identity wise I have finally felt right in a body....something I never before when I was thinner.

So as I am being candid with hundreds of forum members...I am being honest. I come to you with questions. You all...even if I am a lurker...who I turn to to make me feel normal on a daily basis as far as the internet. I have a wonderful partner who is also a gainer, but he states that he could be thinner and he would be fine. I cant be like that...not something thats hardcoded like this in me.

Thanks for reading this. You all are a last resort for me as far as prevention goes.....Im also in the medical field as well. Ive searched for answers and I have come up with nothing......


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I had another conversation with my doctor friend today...shes awesome...and we discussed complications related to obesity. However, she stated that she will try to work with me. And I promised her that I would be honest if diabetes ever became an issue.

Part of it is actually getting out there....I get to a store and I just never know what to buy....I would love to have examples.

MissAf, do you have any examples of websites dedicated to these types of diets? I would be greatly interested.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (May 7, 2009)

I would be okay in following a diet like this, but alot of my nutrients come from rice...I wonder if simply just switching to brown rice and doing alot of chicken, veggies would help....Im sure if I wanted to gain I could just increase my rice intake....

Well this is definitely a start  Thanks


----------



## lypeaches (May 8, 2009)

For what it's worth, yes, switching to brown rice (especially if you eat a lot of rice) will definitely help. Recently made that change myselft, after reading up on the differences between brown and white. It can be a little trickier to cook, I've found that baking it gives me the best results. 

Nuts, olive oil, and avocados are all things that are high calorie, but actually good for your cholesterol.


----------

